# Bad rubber on tire?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would not be concerned about the ware layer. The same cracks in the side wall where the rubber is structural would be a concern.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't see anything in the circle that jumps out at me but in the middle pic the wear of the centre section, and possibly the left section, appears different than the right. Might just be the pic.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Don't they say you are supposed to discard tires 6 yrs after manufacture ??
I have drove on tires that were older with no issues. I'm more confident with weather checked tires at low speeds than I would be going down the highway. Commonsense always needs to take precedent! Those minor cracks in the tread wouldn't worry me any.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Check the date code on your tires.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

Mid 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

I wouldn't worry too much.
In my city weather, tire sidewalls start showing cracks after 3-4 years (regardless the mfg or the price of the tires), and they say to replace them after 5 years. 
Good way to drum up business.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Those miniscule checkings are nothing to worry about, they are not deep enough to be a problem, and will wear off in a season of normal driving.

Use them and be happy that you have them.


ED


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Other than looking like they are pretty much worn out, I think they are OK.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I have received comments from mechanics that tires (4 years old in my case) with a crack in the rubber going lengthwise down the bottom of the tread groove are too old and will not pass inspection. I took the car to a different shop and it passed okay.

Supposedly using a car cover that comes down to the pavement to cover the tires will prolong the life of the tires by shielding them from the sun. I have not been consciencious or patient or persevering enough to try that long enough to prove anything.

Meanwhile I have very often had problems with new windshield wipers cracking in just one year's time and chattering long before..


----------



## neanderth4l (Jun 7, 2020)

Your tires _seem_ fine, but you need to start budgeting for new ones.


----------

